# Power Supply Question



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

Ok I just purchased a Rivergate 30 amp power supply. It should easily meet my power needs. But here is my question I want to be able to run my Motor Lathe off it without having to use one of my LRP Pulsars Pros or a 4 cell pack. Can reostat , restitor, or any other method be used to lower the voltage to 4.8volts so I can run my lathe and both chargers at the same time. It has to be able to withstand a 5 amp load safely. I know very little when it comes to electronics. So advise on how to safely do this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can buy 12v motors for your lathe... that is the best way to go.


----------



## redheat8 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ya that'll get the job done, i'm using a slave motor and 24oomah cells to power mine, RED


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Best way I found to run my lathe is just run it off my Turbo 35. less hastle than getting a 4-cell out and then finding that it isn't charged. been there done that. Just my 2 cents.

DJ Mansfield


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Guys
Where do get 12v slave motor?


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Top right of your screen...
http://www.hobbyshopper.com/


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

eupracer said:


> Best way I found to run my lathe is just run it off my Turbo 35. less hastle than getting a 4-cell out and then finding that it isn't charged. been there done that. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> DJ Mansfield


I run a stock tamia 540 closed endbell can motor powered by my 35 gfx at 3 volts, I have found this works best(lots of torque) while I charge another pack constantly on my pit bull charger. Just cut your motors between packs. :thumbsup:


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

Racing two sometimes three classes every weekend it gets real hard cut my comms between packs even with two LRP Pulsar Pros. Being able to run my lathe straight off the power supply would be a great help in freeing up some time tune on my custom TC3 Offroad conversion  

Thanks to everybody for your help everybody!
My 12v motor is on its way.


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

Used my lathe with the 12v motor at the track yesterday. It is just what i needed!

Thanks to Hankster and everybody


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Glad to help and glad that it worked well for you!


----------



## RACERX1 (Nov 15, 2004)

I found an old 12v fan that has a fan speed control that looks the same as the one for sale on hobbyshopper and it runs slower than a stock motor on my power supply my question is are there differences in 12v motors it seems to be running about the same rpms on the 12v side as the stock on the 5v side is this what you need to run it on a motor lathe on my cobra it says no more than 5volts but if the rpms are the same it should be ok am I thinking right.


thanks racerx1


----------

